# Premiere vs Premiere XL (Hard Drives Question)



## stephan00035 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a question. 

Will a hard drive from a Tivo Premiere work in the Premiere XL and vice versa or do they use different types of Tivo software?

Thanks...


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

No, since the service numbers are different as well as the models, a 746 vs a 748 (Pxl). The Tivo software is a bit different, although its not noticeable. It would also mean to run Clear & Delete Everything even if it worked.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> No, since the service numbers are different as well as the models, a 746 vs a 748 (Pxl). The Tivo software is a bit different, although its not noticeable. It would also mean to run Clear & Delete Everything even if it worked.


*It will not work *as the guide data will stop downloading after the initial setup. This has been talked about before but i not going to search for that.


----------



## stephan00035 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thank you...


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

stephan00035 said:


> I have a question.
> 
> Will a hard drive from a Tivo Premiere work in the Premiere XL and vice versa or do they use different types of Tivo software?
> 
> Thanks...


If I'm not mistaken the XL uses a bigger drive, so the right software may be expecting to be on a drive at least that big.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

unitron said:


> If I'm not mistaken the XL uses a bigger drive, so the right software may be expecting to be on a drive at least that big.


I was assuming the OP was going from a TPXL to a TP, but one would have the problem of the software not working in either direction.


----------

